# Copia Seguridad configuración

## chaim

Hola!

Ahora que ya tengo mi gentoo casi casi a mi gusto perfecto me gustaría que si por cosas del destino alguna vez se me estropeara algo y tuviera que reinstalar...no pasarme tanto tiempo configurando todo: kernel, aplicaciones, ... Sé que todos los programas tienen su archivo de configuración y que copiándolos serviría, pero os pido consejo por si lo habeis hecho alguna vez o alguna cosa que creais que es importante hacer backup que la comentéis por aquí.

Un saludo

----------

## pelelademadera

bajate un system rescue cd, y hace una imagen.

a mi siempre me ha dado buenos resultados.

lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que tengo separadas las siguientes particiones

/home

/boot

/usr/portage

/var/tmp/ccache

/var/tmp/portage

a estas no les hacia backup

solo le hacia al /

saludos

espero que te sirva

----------

## chaim

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bajate un system rescue cd, y hace una imagen.
> 
> a mi siempre me ha dado buenos resultados.
> 
> lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que tengo separadas las siguientes particiones
> ...

 

No entiendo muy bien eso de la imagen y  el por qué de las particiones separadas..si lo pudieras explicar mejor te lo agradecería

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea, mi mapa de particiones es como te conte arriba. entonces, el disco / solo tiene los paquetes emergidos y las configuraciones.

la configuracion personal esta en /home. 

/usr/portage tiene el arbol de portage y los codigos fuente descargado

/var/tmp/ccache tiene el cache de compilacion

/var/tmp/portage es el directorio temporal de compilacion (lo tengo aparte para que no me llene el / cuando compilo algo grande como openoffice)

/boot es el booteo y el kernel

en el / estan los programas y las configuraciones nomas. por lo que haciendo una imagen de esta particion, tengo un backup de todo.

no se si me explico.

es como si hiciera una imagen en norton ghost solo que de las configuraciones y los programas.

eso va a depender de tu arbol de particiones

----------

## chaim

¿Cómo se hace una imagen de la particiión?

Y si alguién puede agregar algo más a este tema sería bienvenido

----------

## i92guboj

Sobre backups se podrían escribir 10 libros enteros y aún no se habría contado todo. 

Pero básicamente lo primero que necesitas es definir de qué quieres hacer copias de seguridad.

Una de las posibilidades es hacer imágenes de las particiones, pero sincéramente nunca le he visto sentido a eso en linux (es mi forma de verlo solamente). Yo prefiero usar tar y copiar a nivel de sistema de ficheros. Si te decides por dd, ten en cuenta que tendrás que llenar de ceros la parte del disco que esté vacía, así podrás comprimir la imagen mucho más. Y tendrás que hacerlo desde un livecd, porque si lo haces con el sistema de ficheros montado la imagen que salga va a estar corrupta casi seguro. Es lo que pasa si modificas un fs mientras estás sacando una imagen del mismo.

Si lo que quieres es hacer un backup de tu configuración, lo más sensato es usar tar para comprimir /boot y /etc, y los archivos y directorios ocultos de tu directorio $HOME, que es donde se guardan las configuraciones locales para tu usuario.

pelelademadera, me parece raro que no sacaras backups de tu $HOME, después de todo ahí es precisamente donde está lo importante. El resto del sistema se puede reinstalar, tus datos no. Claro que esto depende de para qué uses el sistema, pero lo más normal es que $HOME sea lo más importante.

----------

## i92guboj

 *chaim wrote:*   

> ¿Cómo se hace una imagen de la particiión?

 

Para responder a esto: asegúrate de que la partición origen no está montada, o como mucho, lo está en modo de solo lectura. Luego solo tienes que usar dd:

```
dd if=/dev/partición_origen of=backup.img bs=4096
```

Si piensas comprimir la imagen, antes deberías llenar de ceros el espacio vacío para aumentar el ratio de compresión, esto se puede hacer creando un archivo gigantesco que llene todo el espacio libre y luego borrándolo (por tanto debes de hacerlo antes, con la unidad montada en modo lectura/escritura):

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/foo bs=4096

rm foo

```

----------

## cpasoft

Yo siempre hago tarballs con mi sistema de archivos completo...

Quizá sea un sistema un poco lento, pero así luego puedo extraer un sólo fichero si necesito de la copia de seguiridad...

 :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> pelelademadera, me parece raro que no sacaras backups de tu $HOME, después de todo ahí es precisamente donde está lo importante. El resto del sistema se puede reinstalar, tus datos no. Claro que esto depende de para qué uses el sistema, pero lo más normal es que $HOME sea lo más importante.

 

por que hacer backup del home?

ese no se toca nunca, no lo voy a perder salvo que se rompa el hd.

la configuracion de los programas que uso no me preocupa demasiado.

los documentos y las fotos tengo copia en dvd y en los 3 discos de mi pc y en el server. creo que estan bastante seguros.

a mi me preocupa mas tener un backup de los archivos como make.conf fstab exports la carpeta /etc/portage que estan mis paquetes bloqueados y los use. /etc/ssh ... el kernel y los modulos ya que tengo modificado a mano el kernel para que ande el control remoto de la capturadora, en fin. hay muchisimos programas, la mayoria de los complicados de configurar que tienen la configuracion fuera del /home

es mas, en mi /home esta ams que nada la config de ktorrent k3b ff y oo. que es 2 minutos configurarlos.

no se si me explico

de mas esta decirlo que tambien se le puede hacer una imagen.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   pelelademadera, me parece raro que no sacaras backups de tu $HOME, después de todo ahí es precisamente donde está lo importante. El resto del sistema se puede reinstalar, tus datos no. Claro que esto depende de para qué uses el sistema, pero lo más normal es que $HOME sea lo más importante. 
> 
> por que hacer backup del home?

 

Como ya dije, el resto del sistema se puede reinstalar, tus datos personales no, y esos están en $HOME. En una máquina de escritorio es el directorio más importante. Lo demás es prescindible, se puede reconfigurar, con más o menos dolor. Pero tus documentos personales, tu tesis de fin de carrera, tu contabilidad o las cartas de amor de la parienta son otro tema, y esos normalmente viven en $HOME, no en /etc. Si aparte los tienes en un dvd o cd, entonces es porque hiciste una copia de seguridad ¿no?

 *Quote:*   

> ese no se toca nunca, no lo voy a perder salvo que se rompa el hd.

 

O salvo que cometas un error como root, o salvo que un corte de luz destruya tu fs y fsck no pueda recuperarlo, o ...

La gracia de las copias de seguridad es que las tienes durante 20 años y no las necesitas nada más que en un puntual momento que dura unos minutos. Pero si no las tienes, la has pringado. Las copias de seguridad están precisamente para evitar problemas críticos. Si lo tienes previsto no es crítico. Cuando las copias de seguridad hacen falta es cuando o las tienes o lloras. Los problemas no avisan antes de llegar.

----------

## Stolz

Con el precio que tienen hoy en día las unidades de almacenamiento yo suelo hacer una copia de todo el sistema. El proceso que sigo es el siguiente

-Arrancar el ordenador con un liveCD que tenga rsync.

-Montar todos los puntos de montaje que no sean de red. Para este ejemplo supongo que una vez montados todos "cuelgan" de /origen .

-Ejecutar

```
rsync --archive --delete-excluded --exclude-from /ruta/excluidos --human-readable --progress --recursive --stats /origen usuario@maquina:/destino/ --dry-run
```

El parámetro --dry-run hace que en lugar de realizarse la copia se muestre todo lo que que se va a copiar. Si hay algo que no quieres copiar, lo añades al fichero  /ruta/excluidos. Cuando estés conforme repites el comando pero esta vez sin --dry-run. Si estás dispuesto a correr un pequeño riesgo puedes añadir la opción --size-only en las posteriores actualizaciones de la copia de seguridad para ahorrar bastante tiempo, pero antes de hacerlo consulta la documentación de rsync para entender el riesgo.

Si no dispones de otra máquina puedes copiar a otro disco, simplemente monta el disco en el segundo paso y cambia usuario@maquina por la ruta donde lo montas y recuerda añadir dicha ruta a al fichero de excluidos.

Por si sirve de algo, este es el contenido relevante de mi fichero de excluidos

```
/dev/*

/proc/*

/sys/*

/usr/portage/*-*

/usr/portage/eclass/

/usr/portage/licenses/

/usr/portage/metadata/

/usr/portage/scripts/

/usr/portage/virtual/

/usr/src/linux*

.Trash-1000/

*~

*.old

/home/*/.googleearth/

/home/*/.thumbnails

/home/*/.local/share/Trash

/home/*/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache

/home/*/.aMule/Temp/

/tmp/*
```

Como se puede ver, he excluido de la copia los sistemas de ficheros virtuales /dev, /proc y /sys. Udev se encarga de crear los dispositivos de /dev, pero hay unos pocos que son necesarios para arrancar, antes de que se cargue udev. Para crearlos basta con ejecutar en la ruta de destino

```
cd dev

mknod console c 5 1

mknod null c 1 3

mknod zero c 1 5

mknod tty1 c 4 1
```

(el último no es necesario si no usas splash).

No he añadido en los excluidos algunos directorios de archivos temporales como /var/tmp o /usr/tmp o fácilmente recuperables como /usr/portage/distfiles. Esto es porque en mi sistema son enlaces que apuntan a /tmp que ya está excluido. Si no es tu caso recuerda añadirlos ya que no tienen mucho sentido hacer copia de ellos.

Teniendo en cuenta que esto se puede poner todo en un Script y que al usar rsync las copias son incrementales, puedes tener una copia regular de todo tu sistema de forma fácil y rápida. Yo por ejemplo hace unos días borré todo mi disco para pasarlo a ext4 (que por cierto, ya estoy deseando quitármelo por los problemas que me ha dado   :Confused:  ) y no me costó a penas tiempo recuperarlo todo, tan solo el tiempo que se tardan en transferir 100GB en una red Gigabit, es decir, nada  :Very Happy: . Es un método que he usado muchas veces en el trabajo para instalar Gentoo sin tener que compilar y nunca me ha dado problemas.

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Txema

Podéis probar app-backup/rdiff-backup que usa librsync y es casi igual que usar rsync.

----------

## gringo

yo ahora mismo estoy haciendo algo parecido a lo que comenta Stolz, pero realmente sólo de /etc, /home y /root, el resto del sistema me dá lo mismo.

Hace tiempo tb. usé partimage por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo.

saluetes

----------

## chaim

Pues sí que me habéis dado opciones, a ver ahora por cual me decido de todas   :Smile: 

----------

## cpasoft

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Pues sí que me habéis dado opciones, a ver ahora por cual me decido de todas  

 

Tienes también la posibilidad de sacar el disco duro de tu ordenador, pillar la cámara de fotos y hacerle una buena "instantánea"...

Es un sistema muy rápido... aunque no sé yo si muy fiable...

Aquí te dejo una copia de seguridad de mi instalación de Gentoo...

MI DISCO DURO

Perdón por el off-topic...  :Mr. Green: 

P.D.2: Uch, sin poder incrustar las imágenes, la coña pierde un poco....

----------

## chaim

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

>  *chaim wrote:*   Pues sí que me habéis dado opciones, a ver ahora por cual me decido de todas   
> 
> Tienes también la posibilidad de sacar el disco duro de tu ordenador, pillar la cámara de fotos y hacerle una buena "instantánea"...
> 
> Es un sistema muy rápido... aunque no sé yo si muy fiable...
> ...

 

jaja, aunque siendo un portátil la cosa se complica un poco más no?  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *chaim wrote:*   

> jaja, aunque siendo un portátil la cosa se complica un poco más no? 

 

Al contrario. Es mucho menos trabajo sacar el disco rígido de una laptop que el de una pc. Suelen ser dos tornillos.

Salud!

----------

## chaim

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *chaim wrote:*   jaja, aunque siendo un portátil la cosa se complica un poco más no?  
> 
> Al contrario. Es mucho menos trabajo sacar el disco rígido de una laptop que el de una pc. Suelen ser dos tornillos.
> 
> Salud!

 

si a veces es mejor no hablar  :Smile: 

saludos

----------

